# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  gastroskopia na czym polega

## aros5

Mam pytanie chciałabym się dowiedzieć na czym polega to badanie? ponieważ wkrótce mam mieć je wykonywane i boje się bardzo :Frown:

----------

